# '66 GTO; power window switch clip and '66 gto wiring diagrams needed



## pete.crew (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi there,

I am new to the forum and am an owner of a '66 GTO. I am located in Australia.

I am chasing a clip which keeps the single power window switch located in the door card. I have attached a photo of the clip I need.









Also, I need to know where the best place to get a '66 GTO wiring diagram is. I'm having some wiring problems (namely the power windows and interior lighting). If anyone has a scanned copy, I'd be very appreciative!

Thanks, this is a great site!


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Pete,
Here is a 67 schematic for the PW's.
Should be close if not the same.
Charles


----------



## pete.crew (Jan 24, 2010)

Excellent, thanks for your help!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

randy has scanned some in on another post for a 66 i just downloaded them for mine he posted a link on my posting for manuals for a 66 also


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

chevyboy91188 said:


> randy has scanned some in on another post for a 66 i just downloaded them for mine he posted a link on my posting for manuals for a 66 also


Where?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Old Goat 67 said:


> Where?


http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-wiring-diagram-scans-22042/


----------

